
Why Weebly Is the Warp Drive of Website Building - BobbyVsTheDevil
http://www.forbes.com/sites/mnewlands/2015/11/24/why-weebly-is-the-warp-drive-of-website-building/
======
eibrahim
I don't get the South Park reference and how it relates to weebly. Confession:
I didn't watch the whole episode - gotta work :)

~~~
eitally
Yeah, it was kinda the opposite of tl;dr. :-/ I love weebly because it makes
it easy for people who should have websites (like teachers) to create them.

------
didgeoridoo
In short: [http://southpark.cc.com/full-episodes/s19e08-sponsored-
conte...](http://southpark.cc.com/full-episodes/s19e08-sponsored-content)

